# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: درخواست ساخت ربات تلگرام جمع آوری ایدی کاربر ها

## sah.2012

سلام و عرض احترام 
دوستان ما درخواست نوشتن یه ربات داریم که اجرا بشه و بهش ایدی گروه تلگرامی مد نظرمون رو بدیم و لیست کاربر هاش رو جمع آوری کنه
یه نمونه خارحی هستش توی این لینک نسخه فولشم هم من دارم مشکلش اینکه بهید 2000-3000 یوزر که جمع میکنه هنگ میکنه
http://telegramauto.com

----------


## tehrank

سلام وقت شما بخیر
منظور شما این هستش که تمام اعضای کانال را جمع آوری و لیست کنه؟ یک وبسایت هستش که این کار را انجام میده اگر خواستید براتون طراحی میکنیم نمونه: https://salvanik.com

----------


## Valadi

> سلام و عرض احترام 
> دوستان ما درخواست نوشتن یه ربات داریم که اجرا بشه و بهش ایدی گروه تلگرامی مد نظرمون رو بدیم و لیست کاربر هاش رو جمع آوری کنه
> یه نمونه خارحی هستش توی این لینک نسخه فولشم هم من دارم مشکلش اینکه بهید 2000-3000 یوزر که جمع میکنه هنگ میکنه
> http://telegramauto.com


سلام 

خواستید براتون یک ربات می نویسم البته این کار خیلی ساده و ابتدایی است
طراحی و برنامه نویسی انواع ربات های حرفه ای 
id Telegram : RVDeveloper

----------

